# Acts 16:34



## Barnpreacher (Jul 8, 2006)

What is the exegetical teaching for this verse from a paedobaptism perspective? Thanks.

"_And when he had brought them into his house, he set meat before them, and rejoiced, believing in God with all his house_."

Again, I'm just trying to Scripturally sort out the paedobaptism perspective. Hope nobody takes this verse as being confrontational.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's a post from a relevant thread, and the following posts:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=7739#pid115281

[Edited on 7-9-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 8, 2006)

This verse is why some folks like to call it oikobaptism instead of paedo.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jul 8, 2006)

Bruce,

Thanks for that link. Good food for thought.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 8, 2006)

ESV Acts 16:34 Then he brought them up into his house and set food before them. And *he rejoiced along with his entire household* that _he had believed in God_.


----------

